# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  ولكِ من اسمك نصيب

## هدوء عاصف

*وللبنـــــــــــــــــات* 
*من اسمــائهن* 
*نصيب* 
** 





*ابتسام*
*تسعى لتحقيق المثالية في حياتها رغم أنها من النوع المتواضع في* 
*تعاملاتها مع من حولها.. متحركة ونشطة في الغالب.. لها مواقف* 
*متغيرة.. مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية بشكل واضح.. تتمتع بالذكاء وعمق التفكير.. لديها خاصية التجميع المالي إلا أنني أنصحها بالترشيد في الإنفاق حتى لا تفقد مكاسبها*  




*أبرار*
*إنسانة ذات شخصية مرحة وضحوكة محبة للفرفشة والراحة والانبساط وتسعى لها أينما كانت.. واسعة الخيال.. متقلبة المواقف.. وقد يكون من قدرها التقلب والسفر بين البلاد.. نصيحة أحمس بها في أذنها أن تعود نفسها على طاعة ولي أمرها.* 




*أروى*
*إنسانة عطوفة وشفوقة على الضعفاء ومن يحتاجها.. طيبة القلب ومتسامحة في الغالب.. محبة للتسلية والمرح وتبحث عنها.. متواصلة اجتماعياً.. لكنها ذكية جداً وتعرف متى تقول لا ويسهل عليها ذلك متى اقتنعت.* 




*أريج*
*إنسانة ذات طاقة عالية ومتجددة تؤثر بشكل كبير فيمن حولها فتريحهم أو تتعبهم.. تسعى دائماً إلى أن يكون لها أسلوبها وعقليتها المتميزة عن المحيطين بها.. ذكية.. ضحوك تحب التنكيت تكره الروتين وتحب التغيير ويمكن الاعتماد عليها بدرجة كبيرة.* 




*أسماء*
*إنسانة ذكائها واضح.. وتكون في الغالب صاحبة بصيرة نافذة.. عميقة التفكير إلى درجة يصعب على المحيطين بها معرفة دواخلها ومقاصدها غالباً.. مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر.. فقط أنصحها أن تدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجنبها الابتلاء.* 



*أشواق*
*إنسانة هجومية على من يستفزها.. ومع ذلك فهي عطوفة على من يعبر عن احتياجه لها.. تحب التواصل الاجتماعي مع أقاربها ومعارفها.. تحب الشهرة وتقدر الثناء.. رغم كونها صاحبة مبادرة إلا أنها تجيد أسلوب الاعتراض حين لا تكون مقتنعة بأي تصرف من الآخرين.. يظل في قلبها حنين دائم وشوق مستمر للماضي وذكرياته.* 




*أفنان*
*إنسانة ذات مزاج متقلب وصعبة الإرضاء.. قد يكون لديها ميول فنية.. من النوع الحذر الذي يحسب خطواته جيدا قبل أن يخطوها.. تحب الراحة وتميل لها بعيداً عن الأعمال الشاقة والمتعبة.* 




*الجازي،جازية*
*إنسانة ذات طاقة عالية تسعد أو تتعب بها من حولها..* 
*تهوى التغيير وتكره الروتين.. أسلوبها في التفكير غالباً ما يختلف* 
*عن غيرها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها.. تتميز بالتواصل الاجتماعي ويمكن لها النجاح لو عملت في العلاقات العامة والدعاية* 




*الجوهرة، جواهر*
*إنسانة قوية الشخصية ديناميكية ، منفتحة على الآخرين.. محبة للتغيير.. ذات طاقة إبداعية عالية.. تتعب أو تسعد بها من حولها.. تملك خاصية التواصل الاجتماعي الواضح مع الآخرين وتحترم التقاليد.. تحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها القديمة.. من النوع الذي ينجذب لمن يوفر لها جو المرح والتسلية.* 




*العنود*
*إنسانة عطوفة ورحيمة جداً على المحيطين يها حين يحتاجونها.. تقدر التواصل الاجتماعي لكن مزاجها متقلب نوعاً ما.. متمسكة بأرائها ومواقفها بدرجة متشددة في أغلب الأحيان.. محبة للاطلاع والمعرفة لدرجة قد تضايق الآخرين فيتهمونها باللقافة الزائدة.* 




*الهنوف*
*إنسانة لينة الطباع.. حساسة.. تواصلها الاجتماعي كبير.. لها قلب* 
*يشفق على من يحتاجها.. إلا أنها في الغالب حذرة وتحسب خطواتها بشكل جيد.. تحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها القديمة.* 



*أماني*
*إنسانة حساسة تجاه النقد.. صاحبة أسلوب مختلف.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.. تتعامل مع الآخرين بعمق.. لا تحب السطحيين.. ذكائها واضح لمن حولها.. لكنها صاحبة مزاج صعب ومتقلب .. قد يكون لها حظ كبير من السهر.* 



*أمل*
*إنسانة عميقة التفكير ولا تحب التعامل بسطحية ولا تميل لذوي التفكير السطحي.. ذات شخصية عاطفية رغم جرأتها الواضحة التي تميزها عن الأخريات.. مشكلتها الرئيسة أن آمالها وطموحاتها اكبر بكثير من قدراتها وإمكاناتها.* 



*أميرة*
*إنسانة يشعر من حولها لأول وهلة بالتعالي في شخصيتها رغم شخصيتها المرحة.. عميقة التفكير وليست سطحية.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة بكل ثقة.. دائماً ما تسعى للتميز عن المحيطين بها.* 



*إيمان*
*إنسانة تعتمد على التفكير المنطقي وتحب التميز في أسلوب تفكيرها وحياتها بشكل عام.. إنسانة متواضعة لكنها لا تحب السطحية في التفكير وتفضل التعمق في دراسة قراراتها قبل أن تتخذها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها من قبل المحيطين بها عندما يحتاجونها..* 



*آلاء*
*ذكية جداً وعميقة التفكير وذات بصيرة نافذة.. جريئة في طرح أرائها وصاحبة مبادرات.. تحب الوضوح في تعاملاتها مع الآخرين وتقدر الواضحين.* 




*باسمة* 
*إنسانة متحركة ولديها طاقة كبيرة لكنها مزاجية ومتقلبة التفكير..* 
*تحب أن ترى آثر البسمة على وجوه من حولها رغم ندرة احتفاظها بها.. تتحمل المسئولية حينما تلقى عليها.. عميقة التفكير وليس من السهل عليها التعامل مع السطحيين.*  



*بثينة*
*هي في الغالب إنسانة ناعمة لينة في تعاملها مع المحيطين بها رغم شعورهم أحياناً بتعاليها عليهم.. لا تخطيء العين ملامح الحسن والرقة فيها والتي تحتفظ بهما إلى مراحل متأخرة من حياتها.. مع كونها متقلبة التفكير إلا أنها متميزة عن المحيطين بها في حياتها وطرقة تفكيرها.. تتعلق بالحظ في دنياها بدرجة كبيرة لكن بشكل عام يمكن الاعتماد عليها من قبل المحيطين بها* 




*بدرية*
*إنسانة تتطلع للكمال والمثالية.. كثيرة الحركة وغير مستقرة لكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها لانجاز الأعمال.. متقلبة التفكير لدرجة* 
*العناد* 
*أحياناً.. من مبادئها التي تؤمن بها وتعتمد عليها أن الحسن والجمال ليس كل شيء في هذه الدنيا وان الأخلاق تسمو فوق الجمال.*  




*بدور*
*إنسانة ذات شخصية منفتحة تدفعها للظهور والبروز في محيطها.. محبة للفكاهة والفرفشة بدرجة كبيرة وتتعلق جداً بمن يوفرها لها.. عطوفة تشفق على من حولها.. رغم شعور البعض بميلها للتعالي وبرغم غموض شخصيتها وبالرغم من سعة خيالها وتقلب تفكيرها إلا أنها تجد القبول في محيطها.. عندية أحياناً وقد يكون من قدرها السفر والترحال* 




*بسمة*
*إنسانة متحركة ولديها طاقة كبيرة لكنها مزاجية ومتقلبة التفكير..* 
*تحب أن ترى آثر البسمة على وجوه من حولها رغم ندرة احتفاظها بها.. تتحمل المسئولية حينما تلقى عليها.. عميقة التفكير وليس من السهل عليها التعامل مع السطحيين.*  




*بشائر*
*إنسانة اجتماعية ومحبة للمرح .. حازمة ومن السهل عليها أن تقول لا حينما تكون مقتنعة بذلك .. متقلبة الرأي والتفكير.. لكنها متفائلة دائماً وقد يكون من قدرها السفر في بلاد الله.*  



*بشرى*
*إنسانة تحب الشهرة.. أنصحها أن تبحث عن أمر طيب تشتهر به ، رغم شعور من حولها بنوع من التعالي والغرور في تصرفاتها إلا أنها عكس ذبك فهي إنسانة طيبة وغير مغرورة.. نشيطة ومتحركة.. قد يكون من قدرها أيضاً السفر والتنقل بين البلدان ، وهي أيضاً متقلبة الرأي لكنها محبة للمرح وترتاح للمرحين كثيراً.* 



*تغريد*
*إنسانة ذات طاقة عالية جداً.. تتعب من حولها أو تسعدهم.. مرحة ويمكن الاعتماد عليها.. عنيدة في مواقفها.. تحب جمع المال وأنصحها بعدم الإسراف كي لا تفقد مكتسباتها.* 




*جمانة*
*إنسانة عميقة التفكير وذكية لكنها من النوع الحساس والمزاجي* 
*المتقلب.. لديها ميول فنية يمكن استثمارها وتنميتها.. تحب التغيير* 
*وتكره الروتين ولديها طاقة متجددة قد تتسبب في إزعاج المحيطين بها أو تكون مصدراً لسعادتهم.* 




*جود*
*إنسانة قد يشعر المحيطون بها ببعض الغموض والتعالي في شخصيتها وفي طريقة تعاملها.. لكنها عطوفة ومشفقة على من يحتاجها.. تتمسك بمواقفها لدرجة العناد أحياناً.. تتطلب خصلة العطاء والكرم في من يتعامل معها.. أنصحها أن تحاول قدر استطاعتها أن تتحلى بهاتين الصفتين.. تحب التغيير وهي ذات طاقة ابداعية عالية قد تتعب أو تسعد* 
*بها من حولها.* 


*جوري،جورية*
*إنسانة ذات تميز واضح عمن حولها سواءً في تفكيرها أو* 
*أسلوب عيشها.. ذات طاقة عالية تسعد أو تزعج بها من حولها.. محبة للتجديد وتكره الروتين.. رغم حبها الواضح للتسلية والمرح إلا أن المحيطين بها يشعرون بنوع من التعالي والغموض في شخصيتها.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها ولا تبخل عليهم بالمساعدة.* 


*حصة*
*إنسانة خجولة ومتواضعة في تعاملها مع المحيطين بها.. تتصدى لتحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر.. من النوع الذي لا يشعر بالراحة حتى تحقق ما تريد.* 



*حفصة*
*إنسانة مستعدة لتحمل المسئولية بدرجة كبيرة منذ الصغر يساعدها في ذلك طبعها الدءوب .. لا ترتاح ولا تصعر بالاستقرار حتى تحقق ما تريد.. إلا أنها من النوع الحذر الذي يحسب حساب كل خطواته قبل أن يخطوها.*



*حلا*
*فتاة لديها الذكاء والجمال وعمق الحياء وجميع الاخلاق والتربية , انها انسانة مذهلة متفوقة , محبة للأخرين وغيرهم , تحب ان تأخذ قرار قبل الاجابة *(رياضية)تحب ان تجلس مع نفسها لتفكر* 



*حنان،حنين*
*شخصية منفتحة تماماً وتبحث عن العطف والحنان فيمن حولها.. لكنها تصر على بلوغ أهدافها وتخطط لذلك جيداً.. لديها حساسية شديدة تجاه النقد ومن الصعب إرضائها حين تغضب.*  



*حياة*
*إنسانة منفتحة على الحياة محبة لها ومتمسكة بها بدرجة قوية رغم ما قد يواجهها من مصاعب وما قد يعترضها من مشكلات.. داؤوبة لا ترتاح حتى تحقق ما تطلبه وتطمح إليه.. متميزة في تفكيرها وأسلوب حياتها عن المحيطين بها.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه بدرجة كبيرة.. تملك القدرة على جمع المال ولكنها تصرفه بكل سخاء.. كان الله في عون زوجها.. أتمنى لها حياة طيبة خالة من المشاكل.* 


*خديجة*
*خدومة .. وتحب الناس .. ماتحب الحش .. وتتعامل مع الناس بطيبة قلب ..رغم أنها تغضب بسرعة إلا أن قلبها طيب لدرجة أنها تواجه المشاكل بسبب ذلك ، تثق بالاخرين سريعا وقد تخلط بين محبيها واعداءها ، لكن اذا غلط عليها احد عندها ستفرجيه العين الحمرا .* 


*خولة*
*إنسانة جريئة وشجاعة في اتخاذ قراراتها لدرجة التهور أحياناً.. رغم ذلك فلديها نخوة كبيرة وكرم نفس ولا تبخل بشيء عمن يحتاج لها.. من النوع العطوف المتواصل اجتماعياً.. مستعدة ولا تتوانى عن مهاجمة من يستفزها.* 



*خلود*
*إنسانة جريئة في تعاملها مع من حولها.. سخية النفس ولها أسلوب هجومي وشجاع في مواجهة المواقف.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها.. محبة للفرفشة والفكاهة وتنجذب لها.. عنيدة بشكل واضح.. قد بشعر من حولها بغموضها وتعاليها.. تسعى في حياتها لأن تكون ذات آثر واضح في مجتمعها.. أسأل الله أن يحقق لها ذلك.* 



*دانة*
*محبة للاستقلالية عمن حولها وتتمسك بمواقفها بعناد واضح متى استدعى الأمر.. رغم ذكائها الذي يقر به منهم حولها ورغم رقة طباعها إلا أنها متقلبة المزاج صعبة الإرضاء.. لكنها تبقى واقعية في تعاملاتها بدرجة كبيرة.*  



*دانيا*
*في الغالب إنسانة حساسة.. محبة للاستقرار وتكره التغيير..*  


*عنيدة* 
*وصلبة في مواقفها.. منفتحة على الدنيا.. مزاجية ويصعب إرضائها.. لديها ميول فنية واضحة.. لها أرائها الخاصة التي تتميز بها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.* 



*دلال*
*إنسانة محبة للاستقرار.. ثابتة على مواقفها بتصلب شديد.. منفتحة* 
*بشدة على من حولها.. رغم شكلها ومظهرها المسالم إلا أنها متمسكة بأرائها و جرأتها في تعاملها مع الآخرين هي السمة الغالبة على تصرفاتها.. أنصحها بالتخفيف من جرأتها.. وهي بشكل عام تتصف بالدلال المرغوب في البنات بشكل عام.* 



*دينا*
*شخصية عميقة التفكير.. ويصعب عليها تماماً التعامل مع من حولها حين يتعاملون معها بسطحية.. متواضعة وواقعية وتبحث عن المثالية فيمن حولها باستمرار.. لديها من العناد ما يكفي لأن تتشبث بمواقفها التي تفضلها..*  



*رزان*
*إنسانة ذات مزاج متقلب ويصعب إرضائها.. اجتماعية محبة للفكاهة والمرح .. أنصحها أن تتحلى في تعاملها مع الآخرين بنوع من الرزانة والتعقل قدر المستطاع*  




*رشا*
*شخصية طيبة بشكل عام ضحوكة تحب الابتسام.. تحب أن تكون واسطة خير وأن تتوسط و تشفع لمن تحبهم لدى الآخرين.. تجد نفسها مدفوعة للشهرة ولذلك أنصحها بالحذر وأن تجد الشهرة في المجالات الخيرة فقط.*  




*رغد*
*إنسانة مختلفة وذات طاقة عالية تتعب أو تسعد بها من حولها.. محبة للمرح وعنيدة بشكل واضح.. تسعى في حياتها للبحث عن الراحة والانبساط وتسعى لتحظى برغد العيش أسأل الله أن يحقق لها ذلك.*  




*رنا*
*رقيقة الطباع .. لينة في تعاملها مع الآخرين.. حساسة بدرجة كبيرة ويصعب إرضائها.. تملك إحساساً وشعوراً فنياً يظهر أثره على حياتها.. هي من النوع المرح وتحب الفرفشة والتنكيت وتنجذب للمرحين.. أنصحها بالتروي والأناة قبل اتخاذ قراراتها التي تأتي متسرعةً أحياناً.* 



*رهام*
*إنسانة عميقة التفكير يصعب عليها التعامل مع السطحيين.. من النوع الذي يحب أن يكون عطائه دائماً وإن قل.. مسالمة بشكل واضح ولا تحب المواجهات.. متواضعة في تعاملها مع الغير.. تحتفظ بمقتنياتها القديمة وليس من السهل أن تتنازل عنها.* 



*روان*
*إنسانة مزاجية ومتقلبة ويصعب على من حولها إرضائها.. لينة التعامل.. منفتحة على من حولها ومحبة للتواصل الاجتماعي.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها.. محبة للمرح.. أنصحها بالتأني والتمهل عندما تتخذ قراراتها.* 



*رولا*
*تكون في الغالب إنسانة عطوفة على من يحتاجها.. ذات تواصل اجتماعي.. لها اهتمام واضح بالفرفشة والانبساط وتبجث عنهما.. هي أيضاً من النوع الذي يلاحظ عليه بعض التعالي والغموض.. إلا أن أهم طبع فيها هو شدة الجرأة في طرحها وفي تعاملها مع الآخرين.* 



*ريم*
*إنسانة متواضعة وواقعية ومثالية في تعاملاتها مع الآخرين وفي طموحاتها.. عميقة التفكير بشكل واضح رغم تسرعها أحياناً في اتخاذ القرار والتعجل الظاهر على سلوكها بشكل عام.. تبحث عن المثالية والتميز وتحب المرح ويمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.* 



*ريما*
*انسانه واقعية ومتواضعه تميل الى الفكاهة والفرفشة ...يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة ..هي ذات اسلوب ذات اسلوب متميز في التفكير مؤهلة للتفكير بعمق .. قد يكون لها حظها الواضح من السهر ..* 


*زهراء*
*تكون إنسانة محبة للنكت والتسلية وتنجذب لمن يوفرها لها.. كما أنها ذات انتشار اجتماعي في محيطها وتنفع بشكل واضح في مجال العلاقات العامة.. رقيقة.. تحب أن تقتني التحف وأن تحتفظ بها.. من السهل عليها أن تقول كلمة لا متى كانت مقتنعةً بذلك.* 



*سارة*
*إنسانة منفتحة على من حولها ، كما أنها مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية* 
*ومستعدة للتضحية في سبيل من تحب رغم أنها قد تصبح أنانية في أوقات أخرى.. محبة بالفكاهة والمرح وترتاح لمن يوفرها لها ، تسعى في حياتها باحثة عما يسعدها ويسعد من حولها.. أسأل الله أن يحقق لها ذلك.* 



*سامية*
*إنسانة منفتحة على من حولها.. تتصدى للمسئولية ومن السهل عليها أن تنجح في تحملها.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه.. قنوعة ومتواضعة و طموحاتها محدودة وليست عالية.. تحب التميز عمن حولها بأسلوب حياتها ونمط تفكيرها.* 



*سجى*
*تكون إنسانة محبة للتغيير وتكره الروتين.. مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية من صغرها.. يمكن أن تكون خازنة أسرار وأمينة عليها.. لديها طاقة عالية تتعب أو تسعد بها من حولها.. تتمتع بذكاء من نوع خاص.* 



*سلافة*
*إنسانة تجمع بين طبعين متناقضين وهما الجرأة في اتخاذ القرار والحذر بحيث تكون دقيقةً تحسب خطواتها جيداً قبل أن تخطوها وهذا بطبيعة الحال يكسبها شخصيةً متوازنة.. من النوع المؤهل لتحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر.. لكن المحيطين بها يشعرون بنوع من الغموض واتلتعالي في* 
*شخصيتها.* 


*سلطانة*
*إنسانة تملك خاصية مهمة وهي حب جمع المال والحصول عليه لكنها تجيد صرفه.. من الصعب إرضائها فمزاجها من النوع الصعب وهي متقلبة وجريئة وتحب تحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر.* 



*سمية*
*إنسانة يشعر المحيطون بها ومن يتعامل معها بشيء من الغموض وقليل من التعالي في شخصيتها.. عميقة التفكير ولا ترتاح للتعامل مع السطحيين.. تحب التميز وتسعى إليه ويمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.. كما أنها من النوع الذي يتحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر.* 




*شادن*
*إنسانة متميزة على من حولها بأفكارها وطريقة معيشتها.. تحب الرفاهية وتتطلبها.. تسعر للمثالية بشكل كبير لكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها من المحيطين بها.. تحب الاختلاط بالآخرين ولا تجد نفسها في الوحدة والانطواء* 


*شذى*
*صاحبة شخصية بارزة في محيطها.. في الغالب تكون اجتماعية.. يتأثر بآرائها ومواقفها المحيطون بها.. تجد نفسها مدفوعة للشهرة.. أنصحها بالبحث عن مجال طيب تشتهر به.*  



*شروق*
*إنسانة مبادرة في طرح أرائها.. قد تكون هجومية وبشدة إذا استفزت.. ومع ذلك فهي من النوع العطوف وتواصلها الاجتماعي واضح.. محبة للفرفشة والتنكيت.. تحب الألوان الداكنة.. تجد نفسها مدفوعة للشهرة في محيطها.. أنصحها بالبحث عن أمر طيب تشتهر به..* 



*شوق*
*إنسانة هجومية على من يستفزها.. ومع ذلك فهي عطوفة على من يعبر عن احتياجه لها.. تحب التواصل الاجتماعي مع أقاربها ومعارفها.. تحب الشهرة وتقدر الثناء.. رغم كونها صاحبة مبادرة إلا أنها تجيد أسلوب الاعتراض حين لا تكون مقتنعة بأي تصرف من الآخرين.. يظل في قلبها حنين دائم وشوق مستمر للماضي وذكرياته.* 



*صالحة*
*إنسانة جريئة في مواقفها ومنفتحة على المحيطين بها.. مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية وتتصدى لها بشكل واضح.. دؤوبة لدرجة أنها لا تشعر بالراحة حتى تحقق ما تخطط له* 



*عبير*
*هي في الغالب إنسانة منفتحة على الآخرين واسعة الخيال.. خفيفة الظل على من حولها محبة للوناسة وسعة الصدر.. لكنها متقلبة المواقف.. لها أراءها الخاصة التي تميزها عن الأخرين.. محبة للاطلاع والمعرفة وتبحث عنها أينما كانت.. تجد نفسها تبحث عن كل عمل ينشر ذكرها الطيب في محيطها.* 


*عهود*
*إنسانة ذات تواصل اجتماعي، شفوقة ، إلا أن من حولها يشعرون بغموض شخصيتها وتعاليها ، من النوع المحب للاطلاع والمعرفة.. تتشبث بمواقفها لدرجة العناد أحياناً.. لكنها بشكل عام إنسانة رقيقة المشاعر ، مرهفة الأحاسيس.* 



*غادة*
*إنسانة ذات طاقة إبداعية عالية جداً ومتميزة.. تتعب من حولها أو*  
*تسعدهم بتصرفاتها وميلها للإبداع والتغيير.. برغم شخصيتها المسالمة إلا أنها عنيدة بشكل واضح.. أحياناً تكون ذات شخصية هجومية على من يستفزها*
*.* 




*فاطمة* 
*إنسانة منفتحة على الآخرين وتمتاز بقدرتها على جمع المال.. أنصحها بالبعد عن الإسراف والتبذير حتى لا تفقد مكتسباتها.. تتميز بالحذر فهي تحسب حساب خطواتها قبل أن تخطوها.. عميقة التفكير وتحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها القديمة ويرزقها الله الحكمة في سن مبكرة.. تتميز بحدس عالٍ في التنبؤ.* 






*كيان* 
*إنسانة رقيقة وحساسة.. رغم تواضعها الجم إلا أن الآخرين كثيراً ما يسيئون فهمها.. هي في الغالب هجومية على من يستفزها ولا تقبل ما تعتقد أن فيه إهانةً لها أو انتقاص من قيمتها مطلقاً.. منضبطة جداً وتحب ترتيب مقتنياتها.. تتعلق بالحظ أحياناً ويمكن الاعتماد عليها.* 







*لجين* 
*إنسانة لامعة في محيطها.. جريئة في طرحها وأرائها.. إلا أن في شخصيتها ما يوحي لمن حولها بشيء من الغموض والتعالي.. محبة للتغيير وتكره الروتين.. ذات طاقة عالية ترهق من حولها لكن قد تسبب لهم السعادة.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها.. صاحبة أفكار متميزة لكنها حساسة ومزاجها من النوع الصعب* 







*لطيفه* 
*إنسانة تجمع طبعين متناقضين الجرأة والحذر.. دقيقة عند اتخاذ*  
*القرار.. تتبنى عادة أسلوباً مختلفاً عمن حولها.. لديها خاصية جمع* 

*المال والإنفاق بسخاء.. أنصحها أن تكون أكثر نعومة في تعاملها مع الآخرين.*










*لمى* 
*إنسانة منفتحة على الآخرين بوضوح.. عميقة التفكير وذكية.. وبصيرتها نافذة.. قد يكون لها حظها الواضح من السهر.* 







*لمياء**إنسانة محبوبه .. تحب الحياة مرحة ، تبني صداقات كثيرة.. و دلوعه .. و ياويله من تطلب منه شي يتعمد إهمالها، وهي* *جريئة جداً في تعاملها مع الآخرين .. مستقلة عميقة التفكير وذكية جدا.. لها أسلوبها الخاص الذي يميزها عن غيرها في التعبير والتعامل مع الاخرين... من السهل عليها أن تقول رأيها بصراحة.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها.* 




*لميس* 
*إنسانة منفتحة على الآخرين جريئة في تعاملها معهم وفيما تطرحه من أراء ومواقف.. ذكية وصاحبة تفكير إبداعي مختلف عمن حولها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها فمن خصائصها المميزة قدرتها على تحمل المسئولية منذ نعومة أظفارها.* 






*لولوة* 
*يشعر من حولها بغموض شخصيتها رغم جرأتها الواضحة في طرح أفكارها والتعبير عن نفسها.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها.. كما أنها خبيرة في التواصل الاجتماعي وتكوين العلاقات مع الآخرين.. يعيبها ميلها أحياناً للتدخل في الشئون الخاصة للآخرين و حبها للقيل والقال.* 






*لينا* 
*إنسانة واقعية ومتواضعة لكنها ذات شخصية جريئة وتفكير مستقل عمن حولها.. رقيقة وناعمة ولينة الطباع.. حساسة تجاه النقد.. لديها إحساس فني ومزاج متقلب يصعب معه إرضائها متى تضايقت.* 






*ليان ،لين*  
*إنسانة هينة ولينة في طباعها.. حساسة ومزاجية بدرجة كبيرة.. واقعية في طموحاتها.. متواضعة في تعاملاتها مع الآخرين... جريئة في اتخاذ قراراتها بدرجة متميزة.* 





*ماجدة* 
*إنسانة محبة للتغيير وتكره الروتين في حياتها.. لديها طاقة*  





*عالية*  
*تتعب أو تسعد بها من حولها.. متواضعة في طموحاتها وفي تعاملاتها مع الآخرين.. تتمسك بمواقفها بشدة لدرجة العناد غالباً.. ومع ذلك فهي ذكية وعميقة التفكير.. أتمنى أن تستخدم ذكائها في الأمور الطيبة لترتفع مكانتها وتتحقق طموحاتها.* 





*مرام* 
*إنسانة محبة للمرح وتنجذب لمن يوفرها لها يشكل واضح.. إلا أن أهم ما يميزها هو عمق تفكيرها وبعدها عن السطحية في التفكير.. قد تكون من هواة السهر وأنصحها بتنظيم وقتها بشكل أفضل*  






*مريم* 
*أسم جميل لإنسانة مؤهلة أن تكون عميقة التفكير وليست سطحية.. ذكية.. طاهرة القلب والنية بإذن الله.. ومع ذلك فهي محبة للفرفشة والانبساط وتفرح بها أينما تجدها.. صاحبة تفكير مستقل عمن حولها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.* 






*مشاعل* 
*شخصية ناقدة لكن بذكاء شديد .. منفتحة على الناس.. جريئة في أسلوبها لحد إثارة المشاكل مع الآخرين.. تندفع إلى الشهرة بشكل تلقائي.. أنصحها أن تستخدم ذكائها ودهائها وسعة اطلاعها في النواحي الإيجابية* 






*ملاك* 
*إنسانة مبادرة وعميقة التفكير وليست بساذجة.. جريئة في تعاملاتها مع الآخرين.. كما أنها هجومية عندما تستفز.. هي في الغالب إنسانة منظمة في حياتها وتحب أن يسود النظام في كل ما حولها* 





*منى* 
*إنسانة ذكية عميقة التفكير.. لينة الطباع.. وصاحبة مزاج وميول فنية أنصحها أن لا تيأس في رحلة البحث عن تحقيق أمنياتها.* 





*منار* 
*إنسانة تفكر بعمق شديد ويصعب على المحيطين بها معرفة دواخلها ومقاصدها.. حساسة ومزاجية بشكل واضح وبالكاد ترضى عن تصرفات الآخرين.. إنسانة مرحة بشكل عام وتحب المرحين.. تحب القيام بأعمال تجعلها معروفةً في محيطها.* 






*منال* 
*إنسانة رقيقة الطباع.. لينة في أسلوبها.. مزاجها صعب الإرضاء.. تملك أحاسيس وميول فنية.. عميقة التفكير.. ذكية إلا أن أخطر ما فيها جرأتها التي تدفعها نحو تحقيق أمانيها بتسرع مبالغ فيه ودون تمهل*  





*منيرة* 
*شخصية غامضة عميقة التفكير.. عادة ما تميل للغرور.. لكنها إنسانة يعتمد عليها.. دائماً تبحث عن التميز ومع ذلك فهي مرحة ومحبة للفكاهة.. متقلبة المزاج ، إرضائها صعب ولا تتقبل النقد بأريحية.* 






*مها* 
*إنسانة طموحاتها عالية ، عميقة التفكير ، ذكية ، مسالمة.. لها حظها من السهر ، في العادة لا تحب المواجهة ، تحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها القديمة ولا تتنازل عنها بسهولة.* 






*موضي* 
*إنسانة تتميز بعمق التفكير إلا أن من حولها يشتكون من غموضها*  
*وتعاليها بعض الشيء.. عطوفة ومشفقة علة من حولها حين يحتاجونها.. تواصلها الاجتماعي واضح.. واقعية في تعاملها مع الغير.. هي في الغالب من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه.. كما أنها تحب التميز على من حولها.* 








*مي* 
*أسم جميل لإنسانة متفردة.. صاحبته تفكر بأسلوب مختلف عن غيرها.. تعيش في الحياة بطريقتها الخاصة.. عميقة التفكير ذكية ببصيرة.* 





*ميساء* 
*رغم الانفتاح الواضح في شخصيتها وقدرتها المميزة على تحمل المسئولية إلا أنها تحب التميز عمن حولها في طريقة العيش ونمط التفكير.. ليس أسهل عليها من قول لا عندما تقتنع بذلك فهي لا تجامل كثيراً لكن يمكن الاعتماد عليها عند الحاجة.* 










*نادين* 
*إنسانة محبة للتميز على من حولها في تفكيرها وأسلوب حياتها.. في الغالب هي إنسانة مسالمة لكنها تصر على رأيها حد العناد.. وهي حساسة تجاه النقد.. ومزاجها صعب الإرضاء.. لها اهتمام واضح بالنواحي الفنية.* 








*نادية* 
*إنسانة محبة للتميز عمن حولها في تفكيرها وأسلوب حياتها.. منفتحة على من حولها.. في الغالب تكون من النوع المسالم.. لكن تمسكها بآرائها يصل حد العناد أحياناً.. هي حساسة تجاه النقد ومزاجها صعب الإرضاء.. لها اهتمام واضح بالجوانب الفنية.* 








*نجلاء* 
*إنسانة رقيقة مرهفة الإحساس.. مزاجية الطبع بشكل كبير.. حساسة من النقد لكنها صريحة وتعبر عن مشاعرها وتستطيع أن تقول لا عند الحاجة.. تكره الحياة الروتينية الرتيبة وتحب التجديد والتغيير بشكل مستمر.. ذات طاقة عالية تسعد أو تتعب بها من حولها.. ذكية بشكل واضح إلا أن أهم مميزاتها جرأتها في التعامل مع الآخرين*  



*.* 


*ندى* 
*إنسانة لينة الطباع.. معطاءة تتعامل مع من حولها بكل طيبة نفس..*  
*طموحاتها في هذه الدنيا ليست كبيرة وأكثر ما يهمها هو تلطيف جو التعامل مع الآخرين.. هي في الغالب مسالمة إلا أنها تتمسك بأرائها لدرجة العناد غالباً.. مزاجها متقلب وإرضائها غاية في الصعوبة.* 








*نوال* 
*شخصيتها قوية .. طيبة ومحبوبة .. وتحب الناس .. مطيعة ..**ولكنها عنيدة ولا تثق بالاخرين سريعا ، سريعة الحكم على الاشياء والامور مترددة بعض الشيء .* 







*نور،نوره،نورا* 
*إنسانه يشعر من حولها بشيء من التعالي ، والغموض في أسلوبها ، حساسة تجاه النقد.. مزاجها صعب الإرضاء ومتقلب ، لكنها ذات ميول فنية طيبة أنصحها بتنميتها.. هي من النوع الذي يهتم بالتواصل الاجتماعي.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها ، من الطبائع البارزة فيها حبها للتنكيت والفرفشة والانجذاب لكل من يوفرها لها.*









*نوف* 
*إنسانة يشعر من حولها بنوع من التعالي فيها والغموض ، إنسانة* 

*اجتماعية إلا أن مزاجها من النوع الصعب ، تظهر بوضوح شفقتها على من يحتاجها.. حذرة تحسب خطواتها جيداً قبل أن تخطوها.* 








*نهى* 
*رغم كونها من النوع المسالم إلا أن المحيطين بها يشعرةن بغموض موقفها والتعالي الذي تتعامل به أحياناً.. متقلبة المزاج صعبة الإرضاء تتمسك بمقتنياتها القديمة وتحب الاحتفاظ بها.* 





*هاجر* 
*إنسانة منفتحة على من حولها وذات طاقة عالية مزعجة لمن حولها.. تحب التغيير وتكره الروتين.. في الغالب مسالمة.. لكنها أيضاً طرحة وتحب الفرفشة.* 





*هبة**إنسانة واقعية ومتواضعة.. تحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها القديمة.. متقلبة الرأي كثيرة الحركة رغم أنها في الغالب إنسانة مسالمة.. قد يكون من قدرها السفر والتقل في البلاد.*  




*هدى* 
*إنسانة هادئة مسالمة لا تحب العنف.. محبة للاستقرار.. يشعر المحيطون بها ببعض الغموض والتعالي في شخصيتها لكنها تخفي شخصية طيبة متزنة رغم أنها ناقدة.. تحب الاحتفاظ بمقتنياتها*  
*القديمة ولا تحب التنازل عنها.. ثابتة على مواقفها لدرجة قد تجعل الآخرين يشعرون بعنديتها وإصرارها على رأيها.. تبحث عما تراه صحيحاً في هذه الدنيا فلعلها تجده بإذن الله..* 








*هند* 
*إنسانة متواضعة ، مسالمة ، عطوفة ، تضحي من أجل الآخرين لدرجة أن البعض يعتقد أنها ساذجة.. تحب التواصل الاجتماعي مع الأهل والأصدقاء وتحب الاستقرار.. لا تحب العنف ولا ترغب المواجهة وتحرص على الابتعاد عنها.. يمكن الاعتماد عليها بدرجة كبيرة من الثقة.. تبحث عما تراه صحيحاً لكن ليس على حساب الآخرين.. تحب أيضاً الاحتفاظ بأشيائها القديمة وتقدر قيمة مقتنياتها* 





*هويدا* 
*شخصية يشعر المحيطون بها ببعض التعالي والغموض في شخصيتها رغم كونها إنسانة مسالمة ولا تحب المواجهات.. مستقلة التفكير وتحب التميز في كل أمور حياتها.. من النوع الذي يتمسك بآرائه ومواقفه لدرجة العناد أحياناً.. ومع ذلك فهي إنسانة عطوفة جداً وتشفق على من يحتاجها.. متواصلة اجتماعياً مع الأهل والأقارب والمعارف.. ومثله* 






*هيا*
*إنسانة تحب التميز عمن حولها فكراً وأسلوباً.. مسالمة غالباً.. يمكن* 
*الاعتماد عليها بدرجة كبيرة.. يلاحظ عليها احتفاظها وولعها الشديد* 
*بمقتنياتها القديمة.*  




*هيفاء*
*شخصية مسالمة تعشق التقاليد وتقدرها.. تحتفظ بمقتنياتها القديمة ولا* 
*تفرط بها بسهولة.. لها طريقة مستقلة ومتميزة في التفكير لكنها حذرة* 
*بشكل واضح.. عندما تقتنع بخطأ الآخر فمن السهل عليها أن تقول لا وأن* 
*تتصرف بطريقتها الخاصة.* 



*وجدان ،وجود*
*إنسانة لها تواصلها الاجتماعي الواضح وعلاقاتها المميزة.. رحيمة على* 
*من يحتاجها.. لديها طاقة عالية وإمكانات متميزة وهي محبة للتغيير* 
*وتكره الحياة الرتيبة.. عنيدة وغامضة ومتعالية لدرجة أن من حولها* 
*يشعرون أن هذا هو أسلوبها الذي تحاول من خلاله أن تثبت ذاتها وترضي* 
*غرورها.* 


*يارا*
*إنسانة مستقلة التفكير عمن حولها .. تحب أن تتميز بأسلوب حياتها عن الأخريات .. تحتاج إلى من يوجهها ولكن بأسلوب محترم فهي تتقبل الرأي الأخر بكل أريحية وتتفهم الآخرين .. تحب المرح وتنجذب بوضوح للمرحين*  



*ياسمين*
*إنسانة منفتحة على الآخرين .. وذات شخصية متفردة عمن حولها بشكل واضح .. تتحمل المسئولية ويمكن الاعتماد عليها .. ذكائها من النوع العميق .. لينة الطباع .. مزاجية نوعاً ما .. ذات ميول فنية .. وتسعى للمثالية في متطلباتها* 







*وللشبــــــــــــــــــاب* 
*من اسمائهم أيضا .......* 
*نصيـــــــــب* 



 





*أحمد*
*شخصية محافظة وتحترم التقاليد.. رغم أريحيته المتناهية إلا أنه يعرف* 
*متى يقول لا.. مؤهل للتفكير بعمق وحكمة.. محب للاستقرار ويتشبث* 
*بآرائه بحدة.. لديه الإصرار الواضح للوصول لما يريد ولتحقيق أهدافه.* 
*إبراهيم*
*إنسان يبحث عن المثالية في محيطه أتمنى أن يجدها ، ذكي ، عميق* 
*التفكير ، صاحب حجة في الجدال ، متحرك في حياته ، كما أن له القدرة* 
*على التقلب في مواقفه.. محب للفرفشة والانبساط وينجذب لمن يوفرها* 
*له.. أب حنون لأبنائه ولمن يكون تحت سلطته.. يفكر بأسلوب مختلف عن* 
*>>>>غيره.. يحب أن يحتفظ بمقتنياته القديمة، قد يكون من قدره التنقل*
*>>>>والسفر في بلاد الله الواسعة* 
*بدر*
*شخصية منفتحة على من حولها.. لكنه عنيد ومتقلب المواقف.. متحرك ويحب* 
*المرح والانبساط.. أنصحه أن يعلم أن الإنسان يوزن بمبادئه وأعماله* 
*لا بشكله الخارجي.*
*بسام*
*لا تستغرب إذا لاحظت ندرة ابتساماته فهو من النوع الجاد الذي يتحمل* 
*المسئوليات الكبيرة ويتصدى لها.. متحرك ونشط.. لكنه متقلب التفكير* 
*وإن كان لدية من العمق ما يمكنه من النجاح.. قد يكون من قدره التنقل* 
*بين البلاد.*
*بشير*
*شخص متحرك ومتقلب ومتعدد المواقف.... محب للمرح و يميل للمرحين.. يجد* 
*نفسه مدفوعاً للشهرة في محيطه وأنصحه بالبحث عنها في المجالات* 
*المحمودة.. يحب نقل الأخبار وخصوصاً الطيبة منها.. محب للتفاؤل* 
*ويأخذ الأمور ببساطة أحياناً.*
*بندر*
*شخصية متحركة ومتقلبة.. عادةً ما يكون لديه ميول فنية.. ذو مزاج صعب* 
*ولديه بعض العناد إلا أنه يحب المرح والفرفشة والتنكيت.. ذو خيال*
*واسع ويمكن الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.*
*تركي* 
*صاحب شخصية هجومية يمكن أن يتضايق منها الآخرون الذين يشعرون بغموض* 
*في شخصيته ، إلا أنه محب للفكاهة والانبساط وينجذب إليها.. ويفكر* 
*بأسلوب مختلف عن الآخرين.. أهم ميزة فيه هي خاصية التجميع المالي ،* 
*أنصحه بالعمل في التجارة فسيوفق بإذن الله تعالى ، وأنصحه بأن يرشد* 
*>>>>في الإنفاق حتى لا يفقد مكتسباته*
*تميم،تمام*
*إنسان عميق التفكير بشكل كبير لدرجة أن من حوله يشعر بأنه منطوٍ على* 
*نفسه.. يسعى دائماً للتمام والكمال البشري لكني أشك أن يصل إليه أو* 
*يقترب منه.. لديه خصلة التجميع المالي لكنه من النوع المنفق بشكل* 
*كبير فلينتبه حتى لا يفقد مكتسباته.*
*ثنيان*
*شخصية مزاجية متقلبة.. يصعب على من حوله إرضائه.. محب للتميز في* 
*أسلوب تفكيره وطريقة حياته.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل* 
*كبير عند الحاجة.. يتعلق بالحظ ويعطي له دوراً كبيراً في حياته* 
*وأسأل الله أن يهبه حظاً طيباً فيها.... يحمل ميولاً واهتمامات فنية* 
*قد يستخدمها لتحقيق ما يأمله من ذكر حسن عند الناس.* 
*حمد*
*شخصية تقليدية ويفكر بطريقة محافظة.. من النوع الداؤوب مما يعني أنه* 
*لا يشعر بالراحة حتى يحقق ما يصبو إليه وفي الغالب هو قادر على ذلك* 
*بإذن الله.. لديه ذكاء شديد وبصيرة ناقدة.. من النوع الذي يثبت عند* 
*الشدائد والمواقف الصعبة.. محب للاستقرار.*
*حنفي*
*إنسان اجتماعي ويميل لتكوين العلاقات مع الآخرين.. يحب الحاسب الآلي* 
*ويجيد التعامل معه ويرغب في دراسته.. عاطفي ولديه رغبة شديدة في* 
*الزواج والاستقرار.. يحب الأطفال ويحب الاحتفاظ بصورهم للذكرى.*
*خالد*
*إنسان جريء في تعامله مع الناس.. وشجاع في طرح مبادراته ، سخي النفس* 
*وذو نخوة عند الحاجة.. يتمسك بمواقفه لدرجة العناد أحياناً ، أنصحه* 
*أن يخفف من أسلوب الهجوم على من يستفزه.* 
*داود*
*مأخوذة عن الاسم العبري " دايفيد ياهو " ومعناه : " محبوبة الله " ويرجع* 
*الاستخدام الحالي للاسم الى اسم النبي داود . وهو في القرآن الكريم من* 
*الانبياء الذين جمعوا بين النبوة والملك.*
*راشد*
*إنسان يميل على الفكاهة ومحب للمرح وينجذب لمن يوفرها له.. يجد نفسه* 
*دوماً مدفوعاً إلى الشهرة في محيطه.. يتمسك بآرائه ومواقفه.. عنيد* 
*جداً عندما يجد نفسه مضطر لذلك.*
*رائد*
*إنسان محب للمرح والفكاهة وينجذب كثيراً لمن يوفرها له.. ذكائه واضح* 
*لمن حوله.. يعرف متى يقول لا عندما يكون مقتنعاً بذلك.. يتمسك* 
*بآرائه ومواقفه حد العناد أحياناً.... يطمح لتولي دوراً ريادياً في* 
*حياته وأتمنى أن يتحقق له ذلك.*
*سامي*
*شخص متواضع غالباً رغم طموحه العالي.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية.... ذكي..* 
*يبحث عن المثالية.. متميز عمن حوله بأسلوب ونمط تفكير خاص ومختلف..* 
*يمكن الاعتماد عليه كثيراً عند الحاجة خصوصاً ضد تونس في آخر عشر* 
*دقائق.*
*سعد*
*شخصية محبة للاطلاع.. يفكر بدهاء يستلزم الحذر.. يستخدم ذكائه في* 
*البحث عن الدور الذي يمكن من خلاله أن يتولى المسئولية.. وهو* 
*سيتولاها بإذن الله وكل ما عليه هو فقط التخفيف من عناده قليلاً..* 
*دائم البحث عن السعادة في حياته وأتمنى أن يجدها.* 
*سعود*
*إنسان مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية.. ينجذب نحو المزيد من المعلومات وسعة* 
*الاطلاع.. اجتماعي بدرجة كبيرة.. عطوف على من حوله يشفق عليهم حين* 
*يحتاجونه.. أتمنى له السعد في حياته.* 
*سلطان*
*شخصية قوية مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية بشكل واضح ومتميز.. أنصحه أن يتقي* 
*الله فيما يكتسبه ويصرفه لأنه قادر بشكل كبير على الحصول على* 
*الأموال وإنفاقها بسخاء شديد.. جريء في تعامله مع الآخرين .. حساس* 
*وصاحب مزاج متقلب ويصعب إرضائه حين يغضب.. قد يشعر المحيطون به ببعض* 
*الغموض في شخصيته.*
*سلمان*
*شخصية منفتحة وجريئة في طرحها وفي تعاملها مع الآخرين لدرجة قد* 
*تضايقهم دون أن يكترث لذلك.. مفطور على تحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر* 
*يساعده في ذلك عمق تفكيره وذكائه الذي يشهد له به كل من يتعامل* 
*معه.. مشكلته هي حساسيته المفرطة تجاه النقد ومزاجه المتقلب الذي* 
*يصعب معه إرضائه.. يستطيع أن ينجح في التجارة.* 
*سليمان*
*شخصية مؤهلة لتسلم المسئولية وسيتسلمها بإذن الله.. فقط عليه أن* 
*يخفف من فرض أسلوبه على من حوله.. برغم كونه جريء في اتخاذ قراراته* 
*إلا أن المحيطين به يشعرون ببعض الغموض في شخصيته.. عميق في تفكيره* 
*ويمكن أن يرزقه الله الحكمة في سن مبكرة.. لديه بعض الحساسية تجاه* 
*النقد.. مزاجه متقلب ويحب أن يتميز عن الآخرين بأسلوب تفكيره ونمط* 
*عيشه.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه بوضوح.*  


*صالح*
*مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بشكل عالي.. وسيتولاها بإذن الله.. فقط عليه* 
*أن يستعد لها ويستخدم جرأته في اتخاذ القرارات المساعدة له على* 
*النجاح... هو إنسان دءوب لا يهدأ حتى تتحقق رغباته.. يصر على ما* 
*يريده إلى أن يصل إليه.. أنصحه بالعمل في التجارة فسيكون حظه فيها* 
*طيباً بإذن الله.*
*طارق* 
*إنسان صاحب شخصية هجومية ومبادرة.. محب للتسلية والفرفشة.. أنصحه* 
*بالعمل في التجارة يشرط أن يقتصد في صرف المال ولا ينفقه في غير* 
*محله كي لا يفقد مكتسباته.*
*طراد*
*هو إنسان كريم في الغالب.. لا خوف عليه من الكرم والسخاء فلديه* 
*القدرة على جمع المال والحصول عليه من مصادر مختلفة.. مرح ومندفع* 
*بدرجة كبيرة وصريح أحياناً للدرجة التي قد يجرح معها مشاعر* 
*الآخرين.. انصحه أن لا يبحث عن السهرة على حساب الآخرين وإنما في* 
*المجالات الأخرى التي لا تؤذي أحد.* 
*طلال*
*صاحب جرأة واضحة يشعر بها الآخرون بكل وضوح.. قد يتخذ بعض قراراته* 
*بشكل متسرع.. أنصحه بالتريث والاستشارة والاستخارة وبالذات في* 
*القرارات المصيرية الهامة.. لديه قدرة على جمع المال إلا أنني أحذره* 
*من الإسراف والتبذير لئلا يدفع الثمن مستقبلاً لا سمح الله.* 
*عادل*
*شخصية محبة للاطلاع والمعرفة.. يفكر بأسلوب فيه الكثير من الذكاء* 
*والدهاء.. يتمسك بمواقفه بكل صلابة.. يلمس المحيطون به جرأته* 
*الواضحة فيما يفعل وفيما يقول.. أنصحه أن يتحرى العدل والموضوعية في* 
*تعامله مع الآخرين.*
*عاصم*
*إنسان يتحمل المسئولية بشكل كبير ويتصدى لها بلا خوف أو وجل.. عميق* 
*التفكير.. ذكي حد الدهاء.. تجده يستخدم حبه وميله للاطلاع والمعرفه* 
*ليقنع المتحاور معه بصحة أرائه ومواقفه.. هو غالباً ما تجده في* 
*الجانب المعارض لوجهات النظر التي تطرح بوجوده.*
*عبد الإله*
*شخصية خلاقة لديه جرأة عالية يتميز بها عن أقرانه.. يفكر بدهاء..* 
*محب للاطلاع.. عنيد.. فخور وثقته بنفسه كبيرة جداً.. متحرك ومتقلب* 
*المواقف.. يتمسك أحياناً بأرائه لدرجة العناد.*
*عبد الرحمن*
*يحمل في قلبه الرحمة على من حوله.. محب للاطلاع متغير المواقف..* 
*مسالم.. متحرك.. جريء بعض الشيء.. محب للفكاهة والمرح..* 
*عبد العزيز* 
*شخصية تتمتع بذكاء فطري.. ودهاء ، جريء ، يتميز بتفكير مستقل عمن* 
*حوله ، إلا أن أهم ميزة فيه هي قدرته على الانتشار الاجتماعي في* 
*محيطه بشكل واضح ، محب للاطلاع والمعرفة ، متقلب التفكير.* 
*عبد الكريم*
*شخص مبادر وهجومي بشكل واضح.. كريم في تعامله وله من اسمه نصيب..* 
*يحب المرح.. متحرك ومتقلب المواقف.. عميق التفكير ولا يحب السطحيين.* 
*عبد الله*
*إنسان صاحب شخصية جريئة في تعامله مع الآخرين.. لديه إمكانيات* 
*تساعده على الإبداع والتفكير بطريقة خلاقة ، متحرك ومتقلب في مواقفه* 
*محب للاطلاع ، ذكي.. إلا أنه عنيد أحيانا.* 
*عبد المجيد*
*شخصية محبة للمجد يجد نفسه مدفوعاً لأعمال يذكرها الناس له.. معتز* 
*بشخصيته.. محب للتغيير.. ذو طاقة عالية تتعب أو تسعد من يتعامل* 
*معه.. له أسلوبه الخاص في التفكير.. يتمسك بأرائه حد العناد* 
*أحياناَ.. متحرك ونشط في الغالب.. محب للاطلاع والمعرفة.. من النوع* 
*الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه.. محب للتميز.* 
*علي*
*إنسان محب للاطلاع والمعرفة.. بعض المحيطين به يتهمونه بالحشرية لكن* 
*ذلك ليس بالضرورة صحيح دائماً.. منفتح على الناس وجريء فيما يطرحه* 
*من تصورات.. شجاع في اتخاذ قرارته.... يحب أن يتميز عمن حوله في* 
*أسلوبه وطريقة تفكيره.. هو من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه إلى* 
*حدٍ كبير.*
*عماد*
*شخصية تمتاز بعمق التفكير.. انصحه أن يستخدم ذكائه فيما يفيد فقط* 
*وأن لا يمكر بالآخرين.. محب للاطلاع شغوف بالمعرفة.. من أبرز سماته* 
*الشخصية إصراره على مواقفه حد العناد أحياناً.*
*غازي*
*صاحب شخصية هجومية مبادرة.. يحمل طاقة (ربما إبداعية) عالية يتعب أو* 
*يسعد بها من حوله.. يحب التميز بأسلوبه الفريد عن الآخرين يساعده في* 
*ذلك قدرته على الانتشار الاجتماعي في محيطه.*
*فارس*
*إنسان ذو شخصية منفتحة على الآخرين ويحب الجمعات والاختلاط بالناس..* 
*متحدث لبق يجيد التعبير عن نفسه ويصرح بأفكاره.. يتصف بالشجاعة* 
*وبأخلاق الفروسية.. كريم في تعاملاته يتخذ قراراته بشكل سريع دون* 
*تفكير وأنصحه بالتروي في قراراته* 
*فراس*
*إنسان ذو شخصية متواضعة في تعامله مع الآخرين.. محب للمرح والسعادة* 
*ويتعلق بشكل كبير بمن يوفرها له.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بحكم كونه* 
*من النوع الحذر والدقيق الذي يحسب كل خطوة فلا يخطوها إلا بعد أن* 
*يحسب أبعادها وكل الجوانب المتعلقة بها.. أنصحه - إن حق لي ذلك – أن* 
*يعود نفسه دائماً على التسامح والابتعاد عن الانتقام.*
*فهد*
*شخصية حذرة.. رغم هدوئه الظاهر إلا أنه يمتاز بالثبات على رأيه مهما* 
*كانت النتائج ويحسب خطواته جيداً قبل أن يخطوها.. يشعر بالرغبة في* 
*المحافظة على مقتنياته وصيانتها من الضياع ولا يريد التنازل عنها* 
*لأحد.* 
*فواز*
*إنسان حذر يحسب خطواته جيداً.. ويمتلك خاصية الانتشار الاجتماعي..* 
*يبحث عن تحقيق النجاح دائماً.. يمكنه النجاح لو عمل في العلاقات* 
*العامة.. يبحث دائماً عن الانتصارات فلعل الله أن يوفقه لنيلها..* 
*عطوف على من يحتاجه.. من الناس الذي يملك حدساً عالياً أو ما يسمى* 
*بالحاسة السادسة.*
*فيصل*
*عادة ما يكون ذو شخصية تجمع بين طبائع متناقضة لكنها تمتزج بشكل* 
*مفيد ومناسب.. رغم كونه جريئاً في طرح أرائه الخاصة إلا أنه يحسب* 
*خطواته جيداً وبكل حذر قبل أن يخطوها.... مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية ويمكن* 
*الاعتماد عليه بشكل عال ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في شخصيته منذ نعومة* 
*أظفاره.* 
*ماجد*
*شخصية متواضع مع من حوله.. ذكي ومحب للتغيير والتجديد.. ذو طاقة* 
*عالية.. يتصف ببعض العناد أحيانا ومع ذلك فهو مؤهل لأن يكون عميق* 
*التفكير.*
*مازن*
*إنسان ذو انتشار اجتماعي في محيطه ، مزاجي ، ذو ميول واهتمامات فنية* 
*في الغالب تراه يفكر فيما يطرح بعمق.* 



*متعب* 
*شخص متحرك وبنشاط كبير قد يتعب أو يسعد المحيطين به.. متقلب* 
*المواقف.. محب للاطلاع بذكاء.. له قدره على جمع المال.. أنصحه* 
*بالترشيد في الانفاق.*
*محمد*
*شخصية محافظة وتحترم التقاليد.. مؤهل لأن يكون عميق التفكير* 
*والحكمة.. لديه إصرار واضح للوصول إلى هدفه.. قد يشعر البعض أن لديه* 
*بعض الغموض لكن هذا يعطيه نوعاً من المهابة.. شديد التمسك برأيه* 
*ومبادئه لدرجة العناد أحياناً.*
*مساعد*
*إنسان عميق التفكير لا يحب التعامل مع السطحيين.. مؤهل لتحمل* 
*المسئولية منذ الصغر، محب للاطلاع والمعرفة وقد يصفه البعض* 
*بالحشرية.. لكنه من النوع العنيد الذي يتمسك بمواقفه بشدة*
*مشاري*
*إنسان محب للفرفشة وسعة الصدر ويميل لذلك النوع المرح من الناس..* 
*يسعى بجد للمثالية في حياته وتميز بنمط خاص من التفكير.. ذكي ويمكن* 
*الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.. إلا أنه يعيبه اندفاعه المحموم نحو* 
*البحث عن الشهرة وأنصحه بالبحث عنها في المجالات الطيبة.* 
*مشعل*
*شخصية ناقدة بذكاء شديد .. جريء في أطروحاته لدرجة قد تثير المشاكل* 
*وأتمنى أن ينتبه لمثل ذلك.. يندفع للشهرة بشكل تلقائي.. أنصحه أن* 
*يستخدم ذكائه ودهائه وسعة اطلاعه في اختيار الجانب الايجابي من* 
*الشهرة.* 
*منصور*
*خصية تعرف بالذكاء وعمق التفكير.. لين الطباع.. مؤهل لتحمل* 
*المسئولية وقادر على ذلك.. شفوق على من يحتاجه.. محب للفكاهة* 
*والتسلية.. رقيق الطباع.. حساس ومزاجي.. لديه خاصية التواصل* 
*الاجتماعي.*
*مهند*
*إنسان غامض ومغرور بعض الشيء أو هكذا يشعر من حوله.. عناده واضح* 
*جداً للآخرين لكنه لا يشعر بذلك تماماً.. حساس ويتضايق بسرعة من* 
*الانتقادات التي توجه إليه.. يصرح بآرائه بشكل قاطع احياناً دون* 
*مراعاة لمشاعر المحيطين به.* 
*نادر*
*إنسان حساس.. متقلب المزاج.. لديه إحساس فني .. مسالم ولين الطباع..* 
*إلا أنه يعاند في كثير من الأحيان.. محب للمرح ويهوى الفرفشة.* 
*ناصر*
*شخصية مزاجية.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بشكل كبير.. يحب الضحك* 
*والتسلية.. أنصحه لأن يبذل جهده في نصرة ومساعدة من يحتاجه وأن لا* 
*يخذلهم.*
*نايف*
*إنسان ذو شخصية حذرة ودقيقة.. يحسب خطواته جيداً.. لديه حاسة للتنبؤ* 
*الدقيق وفراسته لا تكاد تخيب.. حساس تجاه النقد.. مزاجه متقلب حتى* 
*يظن البعض أن إرضاءه مستحيل.. تفكيره مستقل.. يحب التميز ويحمل عزة* 
*نفس عالية قد تصل حد الغرور.* 
*نذير*
*إنسان حساس متقلب المزاج.. مسالم ولين الطباع.. قادر على التعامل مع* 
*الآخرين وكسب رضاهم إلا أن عناده وتقلب مزاجه يؤثر بشكل عام في* 
*علاقاته الاجتماعية.. أنصحه بأن يتحلى بالحكمة أكثر ولا يندفع في* 
*تكوين العلاقات الاجتماعية.* 
*نواف*
*إنسان منفتح على الآخرين.. إلا أن مزاجه متقلب ومن الصعب إرضائه..* 
*مشفق على من يحتاجه ويحب التطوع لمساعدة الغير.. ومع ذلك فهو حذر* 
*يحسب حساب كل خطوة قبل أن يخطوها.* 
*وليد*
*إنسان جاد ومنظم جداً ، يحب وضع كل شيء في مكانه الصحيح ويكره* 
*الفوضى. إنسان لا يمارس العواطف كثيراً ويفضل تكريس وقته للعمل.* 
*لكنه يحب الأطفال ويعطف عليهم.. صبور جداً وحليم لكن عندما يغضب* 
*يتغير كثيراً.* 
*يحيى*
*إنسان منطلق ويحب الحياة.. جريء في تعامله مع الآخرين.. يحب النواحي* 
*الاجتماعية لحد أن يصفه البعض بأنه حشري.. عنيد ومتمسك برأيه.. لديه* 
*ثقة كبيرة بقدراته وهو أيضاً يحب المرح والتسلية.* 
*يوسف*
*شخص محافظ ويحترم التقاليد.. يبحث عن المثالية في تعاملاته ويحب* 
*العدل .... متواضع مع الناس لكنه يحب التميز في أسلوب تصرفه ونمط* 
*عيشه.. ذو شخصية جريئة ولا يخجل من طرح أرائه.. يتحمل المسئولية منذ* 
*الصغر كما يمكن الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.. رغم حلمه وسعة صدره إلا* 
*أنه يتصف ببعض القسوة عندما يستفز..*

----------


## المتميزة

كثير عجبني تحليل شخصيتي 
موضوع حلو يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

موضوع حلووووووووووووو كتير 
بس اسمي مش موجود  :SnipeR (71): 
وفعلاً لجين وعنود وريم حبيباتي نفس طباعهم الكووووووووو نصيب يا عمري منيح

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> موضوع حلووووووووووووو كتير 
> بس اسمي مش موجود 
> وفعلاً لجين وعنود وريم حبيباتي نفس طباعهم الكووووووووو نصيب يا عمري منيح





> كثير عجبني تحليل شخصيتي 
> موضوع حلو يسلموووووووووووووووو





> 


 

*يسلمووووووووو يا بنات عالمرور الله يسعدكم*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شذى
صاحبة شخصية بارزة في محيطها.. في الغالب تكون اجتماعية.. يتأثر بآرائها ومواقفها المحيطون بها.. تجد نفسها مدفوعة للشهرة.. أنصحها بالبحث عن مجال طيب تشتهر به.* 

*نعم نعم صحيح ...*
*شكرا كتيييييير ..*

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   اسمي مش موجود كالعادة

----------


## آلجوري

*وكالعادة اسمي مو موجود (آيات)*  
*بس موجود جوري*  
جوري،جورية
*إنسانة ذات تميز واضح عمن حولها سواءً في تفكيرها أو* *
أسلوب عيشها.. ذات طاقة عالية تسعد أو تزعج بها من حولها.. محبة للتجديد وتكره الروتين(هاي العبارة مكانها مو هون :-D).. رغم حبها الواضح للتسلية والمرح إلا أن المحيطين بها يشعرون بنوع من التعالي والغموض في شخصيتها(كتير حكولي هيك  ).. عطوفة على من يحتاجها ولا تبخل عليهم بالمساعدة.* 

*يسلمو يا هدوء عاصف ;-)*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]واسمي مش موجود كالعادة 
احيانا بحسه مش عربي  :SnipeR (71): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]واسمي مش موجود كالعادة [/align][align=center]
> احيانا بحسه مش عربي [/align]


استغربت مش موجود
لا عربي بس الحق على هدوء , :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## عُبادة

> استغربت مش موجود
> لا عربي بس الحق على هدوء ,


شو  عمار وانت كمان ما لقيت اسمك :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو عمار وانت كمان ما لقيت اسمك


 شايف شايف انا واياك وسوسن بالهوى سوى  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

نوال
*شخصيتها قوية .. طيبة ومحبوبة .. وتحب الناس .. مطيعة ..**ولكنها عنيدة ولا تثق بالاخرين سريعا ، سريعة الحكم على الاشياء والامور مترددة بعض الشيء .*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]واسمي مش موجود كالعادة [/align][align=center]
> احيانا بحسه مش عربي [/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Hah:  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اسمي مش موجود كالعادة


لا عادي مش مشكله اسمك أحلى الاسماء كلشي ولا زعلك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ولا اسمي كمان مش ملاقيه هذا تعصب للبنات

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شذى
صاحبة شخصية بارزة في محيطها.. في الغالب تكون اجتماعية.. يتأثر بآرائها ومواقفها المحيطون بها.. تجد نفسها مدفوعة للشهرة.. أنصحها بالبحث عن مجال طيب تشتهر به. 

*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*للشباب اللي ما لقيو اساميهم*

*تفضلوووووووووووووو !!*



[align=center]

*أحمد*
*شخصية محافظة وتحترم التقاليد.. رغم أريحيته المتناهية إلا أنه يعرف* 
*متى يقول لا.. مؤهل للتفكير بعمق وحكمة.. محب للاستقرار ويتشبث* 
*بآرائه بحدة.. لديه الإصرار الواضح للوصول لما يريد ولتحقيق أهدافه.* 
*إبراهيم*
*إنسان يبحث عن المثالية في محيطه أتمنى أن يجدها ، ذكي ، عميق* 
*التفكير ، صاحب حجة في الجدال ، متحرك في حياته ، كما أن له القدرة* 
*على التقلب في مواقفه.. محب للفرفشة والانبساط وينجذب لمن يوفرها* 
*له.. أب حنون لأبنائه ولمن يكون تحت سلطته.. يفكر بأسلوب مختلف عن* 
*>>>>غيره.. يحب أن يحتفظ بمقتنياته القديمة، قد يكون من قدره التنقل*
*>>>>والسفر في بلاد الله الواسعة* 
*بدر*
*شخصية منفتحة على من حولها.. لكنه عنيد ومتقلب المواقف.. متحرك ويحب* 
*المرح والانبساط.. أنصحه أن يعلم أن الإنسان يوزن بمبادئه وأعماله* 
*لا بشكله الخارجي.*
*بسام*
*لا تستغرب إذا لاحظت ندرة ابتساماته فهو من النوع الجاد الذي يتحمل* 
*المسئوليات الكبيرة ويتصدى لها.. متحرك ونشط.. لكنه متقلب التفكير* 
*وإن كان لدية من العمق ما يمكنه من النجاح.. قد يكون من قدره التنقل* 
*بين البلاد.*
*بشير*
*شخص متحرك ومتقلب ومتعدد المواقف.... محب للمرح و يميل للمرحين.. يجد* 
*نفسه مدفوعاً للشهرة في محيطه وأنصحه بالبحث عنها في المجالات* 
*المحمودة.. يحب نقل الأخبار وخصوصاً الطيبة منها.. محب للتفاؤل* 
*ويأخذ الأمور ببساطة أحياناً.*
*بندر*
*شخصية متحركة ومتقلبة.. عادةً ما يكون لديه ميول فنية.. ذو مزاج صعب* 
*ولديه بعض العناد إلا أنه يحب المرح والفرفشة والتنكيت.. ذو خيال*
*واسع ويمكن الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.*
*تركي* 
*صاحب شخصية هجومية يمكن أن يتضايق منها الآخرون الذين يشعرون بغموض* 
*في شخصيته ، إلا أنه محب للفكاهة والانبساط وينجذب إليها.. ويفكر* 
*بأسلوب مختلف عن الآخرين.. أهم ميزة فيه هي خاصية التجميع المالي ،* 
*أنصحه بالعمل في التجارة فسيوفق بإذن الله تعالى ، وأنصحه بأن يرشد* 
*>>>>في الإنفاق حتى لا يفقد مكتسباته*
*تميم،تمام*
*إنسان عميق التفكير بشكل كبير لدرجة أن من حوله يشعر بأنه منطوٍ على* 
*نفسه.. يسعى دائماً للتمام والكمال البشري لكني أشك أن يصل إليه أو* 
*يقترب منه.. لديه خصلة التجميع المالي لكنه من النوع المنفق بشكل* 
*كبير فلينتبه حتى لا يفقد مكتسباته.*
*ثنيان*
*شخصية مزاجية متقلبة.. يصعب على من حوله إرضائه.. محب للتميز في* 
*أسلوب تفكيره وطريقة حياته.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل* 
*كبير عند الحاجة.. يتعلق بالحظ ويعطي له دوراً كبيراً في حياته* 
*وأسأل الله أن يهبه حظاً طيباً فيها.... يحمل ميولاً واهتمامات فنية* 
*قد يستخدمها لتحقيق ما يأمله من ذكر حسن عند الناس.* 
*حمد*
*شخصية تقليدية ويفكر بطريقة محافظة.. من النوع الداؤوب مما يعني أنه* 
*لا يشعر بالراحة حتى يحقق ما يصبو إليه وفي الغالب هو قادر على ذلك* 
*بإذن الله.. لديه ذكاء شديد وبصيرة ناقدة.. من النوع الذي يثبت عند* 
*الشدائد والمواقف الصعبة.. محب للاستقرار.*
*حنفي*
*إنسان اجتماعي ويميل لتكوين العلاقات مع الآخرين.. يحب الحاسب الآلي* 
*ويجيد التعامل معه ويرغب في دراسته.. عاطفي ولديه رغبة شديدة في* 
*الزواج والاستقرار.. يحب الأطفال ويحب الاحتفاظ بصورهم للذكرى.*
*خالد*
*إنسان جريء في تعامله مع الناس.. وشجاع في طرح مبادراته ، سخي النفس* 
*وذو نخوة عند الحاجة.. يتمسك بمواقفه لدرجة العناد أحياناً ، أنصحه* 
*أن يخفف من أسلوب الهجوم على من يستفزه.* 
*داود*
*مأخوذة عن الاسم العبري " دايفيد ياهو " ومعناه : " محبوبة الله " ويرجع* 
*الاستخدام الحالي للاسم الى اسم النبي داود . وهو في القرآن الكريم من* 
*الانبياء الذين جمعوا بين النبوة والملك.*
*راشد*
*إنسان يميل على الفكاهة ومحب للمرح وينجذب لمن يوفرها له.. يجد نفسه* 
*دوماً مدفوعاً إلى الشهرة في محيطه.. يتمسك بآرائه ومواقفه.. عنيد* 
*جداً عندما يجد نفسه مضطر لذلك.*
*رائد*
*إنسان محب للمرح والفكاهة وينجذب كثيراً لمن يوفرها له.. ذكائه واضح* 
*لمن حوله.. يعرف متى يقول لا عندما يكون مقتنعاً بذلك.. يتمسك* 
*بآرائه ومواقفه حد العناد أحياناً.... يطمح لتولي دوراً ريادياً في* 
*حياته وأتمنى أن يتحقق له ذلك.*
*سامي*
*شخص متواضع غالباً رغم طموحه العالي.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية.... ذكي..* 
*يبحث عن المثالية.. متميز عمن حوله بأسلوب ونمط تفكير خاص ومختلف..* 
*يمكن الاعتماد عليه كثيراً عند الحاجة خصوصاً ضد تونس في آخر عشر* 
*دقائق.*
*سعد*
*شخصية محبة للاطلاع.. يفكر بدهاء يستلزم الحذر.. يستخدم ذكائه في* 
*البحث عن الدور الذي يمكن من خلاله أن يتولى المسئولية.. وهو* 
*سيتولاها بإذن الله وكل ما عليه هو فقط التخفيف من عناده قليلاً..* 
*دائم البحث عن السعادة في حياته وأتمنى أن يجدها.* 
*سعود*
*إنسان مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية.. ينجذب نحو المزيد من المعلومات وسعة* 
*الاطلاع.. اجتماعي بدرجة كبيرة.. عطوف على من حوله يشفق عليهم حين* 
*يحتاجونه.. أتمنى له السعد في حياته.* 
*سلطان*
*شخصية قوية مؤهلة لتحمل المسئولية بشكل واضح ومتميز.. أنصحه أن يتقي* 
*الله فيما يكتسبه ويصرفه لأنه قادر بشكل كبير على الحصول على* 
*الأموال وإنفاقها بسخاء شديد.. جريء في تعامله مع الآخرين .. حساس* 
*وصاحب مزاج متقلب ويصعب إرضائه حين يغضب.. قد يشعر المحيطون به ببعض* 
*الغموض في شخصيته.*
*سلمان*
*شخصية منفتحة وجريئة في طرحها وفي تعاملها مع الآخرين لدرجة قد* 
*تضايقهم دون أن يكترث لذلك.. مفطور على تحمل المسئولية منذ الصغر* 
*يساعده في ذلك عمق تفكيره وذكائه الذي يشهد له به كل من يتعامل* 
*معه.. مشكلته هي حساسيته المفرطة تجاه النقد ومزاجه المتقلب الذي* 
*يصعب معه إرضائه.. يستطيع أن ينجح في التجارة.* 
*سليمان*
*شخصية مؤهلة لتسلم المسئولية وسيتسلمها بإذن الله.. فقط عليه أن* 
*يخفف من فرض أسلوبه على من حوله.. برغم كونه جريء في اتخاذ قراراته* 
*إلا أن المحيطين به يشعرون ببعض الغموض في شخصيته.. عميق في تفكيره* 
*ويمكن أن يرزقه الله الحكمة في سن مبكرة.. لديه بعض الحساسية تجاه* 
*النقد.. مزاجه متقلب ويحب أن يتميز عن الآخرين بأسلوب تفكيره ونمط* 
*عيشه.. من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه بوضوح.* 



*صالح*
*مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بشكل عالي.. وسيتولاها بإذن الله.. فقط عليه* 
*أن يستعد لها ويستخدم جرأته في اتخاذ القرارات المساعدة له على* 
*النجاح... هو إنسان دءوب لا يهدأ حتى تتحقق رغباته.. يصر على ما* 
*يريده إلى أن يصل إليه.. أنصحه بالعمل في التجارة فسيكون حظه فيها* 
*طيباً بإذن الله.*
*طارق* 
*إنسان صاحب شخصية هجومية ومبادرة.. محب للتسلية والفرفشة.. أنصحه* 
*بالعمل في التجارة يشرط أن يقتصد في صرف المال ولا ينفقه في غير* 
*محله كي لا يفقد مكتسباته.*
*طراد*
*هو إنسان كريم في الغالب.. لا خوف عليه من الكرم والسخاء فلديه* 
*القدرة على جمع المال والحصول عليه من مصادر مختلفة.. مرح ومندفع* 
*بدرجة كبيرة وصريح أحياناً للدرجة التي قد يجرح معها مشاعر* 
*الآخرين.. انصحه أن لا يبحث عن السهرة على حساب الآخرين وإنما في* 
*المجالات الأخرى التي لا تؤذي أحد.* 
*طلال*
*صاحب جرأة واضحة يشعر بها الآخرون بكل وضوح.. قد يتخذ بعض قراراته* 
*بشكل متسرع.. أنصحه بالتريث والاستشارة والاستخارة وبالذات في* 
*القرارات المصيرية الهامة.. لديه قدرة على جمع المال إلا أنني أحذره* 
*من الإسراف والتبذير لئلا يدفع الثمن مستقبلاً لا سمح الله.* 
*عادل*
*شخصية محبة للاطلاع والمعرفة.. يفكر بأسلوب فيه الكثير من الذكاء* 
*والدهاء.. يتمسك بمواقفه بكل صلابة.. يلمس المحيطون به جرأته* 
*الواضحة فيما يفعل وفيما يقول.. أنصحه أن يتحرى العدل والموضوعية في* 
*تعامله مع الآخرين.*
*عاصم*
*إنسان يتحمل المسئولية بشكل كبير ويتصدى لها بلا خوف أو وجل.. عميق* 
*التفكير.. ذكي حد الدهاء.. تجده يستخدم حبه وميله للاطلاع والمعرفه* 
*ليقنع المتحاور معه بصحة أرائه ومواقفه.. هو غالباً ما تجده في* 
*الجانب المعارض لوجهات النظر التي تطرح بوجوده.*
*عبد الإله*
*شخصية خلاقة لديه جرأة عالية يتميز بها عن أقرانه.. يفكر بدهاء..* 
*محب للاطلاع.. عنيد.. فخور وثقته بنفسه كبيرة جداً.. متحرك ومتقلب* 
*المواقف.. يتمسك أحياناً بأرائه لدرجة العناد.*
*عبد الرحمن*
*يحمل في قلبه الرحمة على من حوله.. محب للاطلاع متغير المواقف..* 
*مسالم.. متحرك.. جريء بعض الشيء.. محب للفكاهة والمرح..* 
*عبد العزيز* 
*شخصية تتمتع بذكاء فطري.. ودهاء ، جريء ، يتميز بتفكير مستقل عمن* 
*حوله ، إلا أن أهم ميزة فيه هي قدرته على الانتشار الاجتماعي في* 
*محيطه بشكل واضح ، محب للاطلاع والمعرفة ، متقلب التفكير.* 
*عبد الكريم*
*شخص مبادر وهجومي بشكل واضح.. كريم في تعامله وله من اسمه نصيب..* 
*يحب المرح.. متحرك ومتقلب المواقف.. عميق التفكير ولا يحب السطحيين.* 
*عبد الله*
*إنسان صاحب شخصية جريئة في تعامله مع الآخرين.. لديه إمكانيات* 
*تساعده على الإبداع والتفكير بطريقة خلاقة ، متحرك ومتقلب في مواقفه* 
*محب للاطلاع ، ذكي.. إلا أنه عنيد أحيانا.* 
*عبد المجيد*
*شخصية محبة للمجد يجد نفسه مدفوعاً لأعمال يذكرها الناس له.. معتز* 
*بشخصيته.. محب للتغيير.. ذو طاقة عالية تتعب أو تسعد من يتعامل* 
*معه.. له أسلوبه الخاص في التفكير.. يتمسك بأرائه حد العناد* 
*أحياناَ.. متحرك ونشط في الغالب.. محب للاطلاع والمعرفة.. من النوع* 
*الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه.. محب للتميز.* 
*علي*
*إنسان محب للاطلاع والمعرفة.. بعض المحيطين به يتهمونه بالحشرية لكن* 
*ذلك ليس بالضرورة صحيح دائماً.. منفتح على الناس وجريء فيما يطرحه* 
*من تصورات.. شجاع في اتخاذ قرارته.... يحب أن يتميز عمن حوله في* 
*أسلوبه وطريقة تفكيره.. هو من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه إلى* 
*حدٍ كبير.*
*عماد*
*شخصية تمتاز بعمق التفكير.. انصحه أن يستخدم ذكائه فيما يفيد فقط* 
*وأن لا يمكر بالآخرين.. محب للاطلاع شغوف بالمعرفة.. من أبرز سماته* 
*الشخصية إصراره على مواقفه حد العناد أحياناً.*
*غازي*
*صاحب شخصية هجومية مبادرة.. يحمل طاقة (ربما إبداعية) عالية يتعب أو* 
*يسعد بها من حوله.. يحب التميز بأسلوبه الفريد عن الآخرين يساعده في* 
*ذلك قدرته على الانتشار الاجتماعي في محيطه.*
*فارس*
*إنسان ذو شخصية منفتحة على الآخرين ويحب الجمعات والاختلاط بالناس..* 
*متحدث لبق يجيد التعبير عن نفسه ويصرح بأفكاره.. يتصف بالشجاعة* 
*وبأخلاق الفروسية.. كريم في تعاملاته يتخذ قراراته بشكل سريع دون* 
*تفكير وأنصحه بالتروي في قراراته* 
*فراس*
*إنسان ذو شخصية متواضعة في تعامله مع الآخرين.. محب للمرح والسعادة* 
*ويتعلق بشكل كبير بمن يوفرها له.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بحكم كونه* 
*من النوع الحذر والدقيق الذي يحسب كل خطوة فلا يخطوها إلا بعد أن* 
*يحسب أبعادها وكل الجوانب المتعلقة بها.. أنصحه - إن حق لي ذلك – أن* 
*يعود نفسه دائماً على التسامح والابتعاد عن الانتقام.*
*فهد*
*شخصية حذرة.. رغم هدوئه الظاهر إلا أنه يمتاز بالثبات على رأيه مهما* 
*كانت النتائج ويحسب خطواته جيداً قبل أن يخطوها.. يشعر بالرغبة في* 
*المحافظة على مقتنياته وصيانتها من الضياع ولا يريد التنازل عنها* 
*لأحد.* 
*فواز*
*إنسان حذر يحسب خطواته جيداً.. ويمتلك خاصية الانتشار الاجتماعي..* 
*يبحث عن تحقيق النجاح دائماً.. يمكنه النجاح لو عمل في العلاقات* 
*العامة.. يبحث دائماً عن الانتصارات فلعل الله أن يوفقه لنيلها..* 
*عطوف على من يحتاجه.. من الناس الذي يملك حدساً عالياً أو ما يسمى* 
*بالحاسة السادسة.*
*فيصل*
*عادة ما يكون ذو شخصية تجمع بين طبائع متناقضة لكنها تمتزج بشكل* 
*مفيد ومناسب.. رغم كونه جريئاً في طرح أرائه الخاصة إلا أنه يحسب* 
*خطواته جيداً وبكل حذر قبل أن يخطوها.... مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية ويمكن* 
*الاعتماد عليه بشكل عال ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في شخصيته منذ نعومة* 
*أظفاره.* 
*ماجد*
*شخصية متواضع مع من حوله.. ذكي ومحب للتغيير والتجديد.. ذو طاقة* 
*عالية.. يتصف ببعض العناد أحيانا ومع ذلك فهو مؤهل لأن يكون عميق* 
*التفكير.*
*مازن*
*إنسان ذو انتشار اجتماعي في محيطه ، مزاجي ، ذو ميول واهتمامات فنية* 
*في الغالب تراه يفكر فيما يطرح بعمق.*




*متعب* 
*شخص متحرك وبنشاط كبير قد يتعب أو يسعد المحيطين به.. متقلب* 
*المواقف.. محب للاطلاع بذكاء.. له قدره على جمع المال.. أنصحه* 
*بالترشيد في الانفاق.*
*محمد*
*شخصية محافظة وتحترم التقاليد.. مؤهل لأن يكون عميق التفكير* 
*والحكمة.. لديه إصرار واضح للوصول إلى هدفه.. قد يشعر البعض أن لديه* 
*بعض الغموض لكن هذا يعطيه نوعاً من المهابة.. شديد التمسك برأيه* 
*ومبادئه لدرجة العناد أحياناً.*
*مساعد*
*إنسان عميق التفكير لا يحب التعامل مع السطحيين.. مؤهل لتحمل* 
*المسئولية منذ الصغر، محب للاطلاع والمعرفة وقد يصفه البعض* 
*بالحشرية.. لكنه من النوع العنيد الذي يتمسك بمواقفه بشدة*
*مشاري*
*إنسان محب للفرفشة وسعة الصدر ويميل لذلك النوع المرح من الناس..* 
*يسعى بجد للمثالية في حياته وتميز بنمط خاص من التفكير.. ذكي ويمكن* 
*الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.. إلا أنه يعيبه اندفاعه المحموم نحو* 
*البحث عن الشهرة وأنصحه بالبحث عنها في المجالات الطيبة.* 
*مشعل*
*شخصية ناقدة بذكاء شديد .. جريء في أطروحاته لدرجة قد تثير المشاكل* 
*وأتمنى أن ينتبه لمثل ذلك.. يندفع للشهرة بشكل تلقائي.. أنصحه أن* 
*يستخدم ذكائه ودهائه وسعة اطلاعه في اختيار الجانب الايجابي من* 
*الشهرة.* 
*منصور*
*خصية تعرف بالذكاء وعمق التفكير.. لين الطباع.. مؤهل لتحمل* 
*المسئولية وقادر على ذلك.. شفوق على من يحتاجه.. محب للفكاهة* 
*والتسلية.. رقيق الطباع.. حساس ومزاجي.. لديه خاصية التواصل* 
*الاجتماعي.*
*مهند*
*إنسان غامض ومغرور بعض الشيء أو هكذا يشعر من حوله.. عناده واضح* 
*جداً للآخرين لكنه لا يشعر بذلك تماماً.. حساس ويتضايق بسرعة من* 
*الانتقادات التي توجه إليه.. يصرح بآرائه بشكل قاطع احياناً دون* 
*مراعاة لمشاعر المحيطين به.* 
*نادر*
*إنسان حساس.. متقلب المزاج.. لديه إحساس فني .. مسالم ولين الطباع..* 
*إلا أنه يعاند في كثير من الأحيان.. محب للمرح ويهوى الفرفشة.* 
*ناصر*
*شخصية مزاجية.. مؤهل لتحمل المسئولية بشكل كبير.. يحب الضحك* 
*والتسلية.. أنصحه لأن يبذل جهده في نصرة ومساعدة من يحتاجه وأن لا* 
*يخذلهم.*
*نايف*
*إنسان ذو شخصية حذرة ودقيقة.. يحسب خطواته جيداً.. لديه حاسة للتنبؤ* 
*الدقيق وفراسته لا تكاد تخيب.. حساس تجاه النقد.. مزاجه متقلب حتى* 
*يظن البعض أن إرضاءه مستحيل.. تفكيره مستقل.. يحب التميز ويحمل عزة* 
*نفس عالية قد تصل حد الغرور.* 
*نذير*
*إنسان حساس متقلب المزاج.. مسالم ولين الطباع.. قادر على التعامل مع* 
*الآخرين وكسب رضاهم إلا أن عناده وتقلب مزاجه يؤثر بشكل عام في* 
*علاقاته الاجتماعية.. أنصحه بأن يتحلى بالحكمة أكثر ولا يندفع في* 
*تكوين العلاقات الاجتماعية.* 
*نواف*
*إنسان منفتح على الآخرين.. إلا أن مزاجه متقلب ومن الصعب إرضائه..* 
*مشفق على من يحتاجه ويحب التطوع لمساعدة الغير.. ومع ذلك فهو حذر* 
*يحسب حساب كل خطوة قبل أن يخطوها.* 
*وليد*
*إنسان جاد ومنظم جداً ، يحب وضع كل شيء في مكانه الصحيح ويكره* 
*الفوضى. إنسان لا يمارس العواطف كثيراً ويفضل تكريس وقته للعمل.* 
*لكنه يحب الأطفال ويعطف عليهم.. صبور جداً وحليم لكن عندما يغضب* 
*يتغير كثيراً.* 
*يحيى*
*إنسان منطلق ويحب الحياة.. جريء في تعامله مع الآخرين.. يحب النواحي* 
*الاجتماعية لحد أن يصفه البعض بأنه حشري.. عنيد ومتمسك برأيه.. لديه* 
*ثقة كبيرة بقدراته وهو أيضاً يحب المرح والتسلية.* 
*يوسف*
*شخص محافظ ويحترم التقاليد.. يبحث عن المثالية في تعاملاته ويحب* 
*العدل .... متواضع مع الناس لكنه يحب التميز في أسلوب تصرفه ونمط* 
*عيشه.. ذو شخصية جريئة ولا يخجل من طرح أرائه.. يتحمل المسئولية منذ* 
*الصغر كما يمكن الاعتماد عليه عند الحاجة.. رغم حلمه وسعة صدره إلا* 
*أنه يتصف ببعض القسوة عندما يستفز..*
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
بدي اقول لعبدالله الشرفــــــــــا مبروك الاشراف الهندسي في يرموك اف ام وان شاء الله الى الأمام وعقبال اذاعة الأمن العام 
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلووووووووووووووووو هدوء ..
خلي الشباب ينبسطو ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شو هدوء ما شفت اسمك ؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شكرا شذى
ان شاء الله عجبك وصف شخصيتك؟؟

والله حسيت الشباب غاروا!!
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اه عجبني كتيييير ..
يسلمو  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

وكمان الصورة حلوه عجبتني ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شذى محمد ومحمود وحمادة وكل اشي فيه (محمد) بحمل نفس الشخصية

على رأيهم هم يعني !! 
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صحيح حماده كله نفس المعنى ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
اذا الخلاصة انو يا شباب اسمائكم انضافت بالموضوع الأصلي


تتهنــــــــــــــــوا 
[/align]*

----------


## نور 89

*[align=center]

نور،نوره،نورا



إنسانه يشعر من حولها بشيء من التعالي ، والغموض في أسلوبها ، حساسة تجاه النقد.. مزاجها صعب الإرضاء ومتقلب ، لكنها ذات ميول فنية طيبة أنصحها بتنميتها.. هي من النوع الذي يهتم بالتواصل الاجتماعي.. عطوفة على من يحتاجها ، من الطبائع البارزة فيها حبها للتنكيت والفرفشة والانجذاب لكل من يوفرها لها[/align]*




*[align=center]موضوع حلو كتير ...... شكرا هدوء عاصف [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عبد الله
*إنسان صاحب شخصية جريئة في تعامله مع الآخرين.. لديه إمكانيات* 
*تساعده على الإبداع والتفكير بطريقة خلاقة ، متحرك ومتقلب في مواقفه* 
*محب للاطلاع ، ذكي.. إلا أنه عنيد أحيانا.* 

يسلموا يا حب عنجد شخصيتي بالتمام

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*مشكور على الموضوع،،،،،،،،،،،   الجميل والرائع ،،،،،،،،،  لكمني اجمل تحيه
                                    ودمتم سالمين*

----------


## anoucha

مرسيييي هدوء تحليل شخصيتي عجبني  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## Ctrl

اسمي مجاش .. عموما مشكورين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اسمي مجاش .. عموما مشكورين


 
*اسمك ما انذكر يا مصطفى خوفا من انه نظلمك .. مهما نوصفك ما بنوفي*

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلموا رغم اانه اسمي طاير من هووون :4022039350:

----------


## ريمي

:4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  :Icon12:  ليش مابينحط اسم(حلا )شو اجنبي تركي شو اسباني انا اسمي مش عربي طيب اخترعيلك احكي بينك وبين حالك خليني اجبر بخاطرها:
وانا بحكيلك تفسير اسم حلا شو تفسيره:الذكاء والجمال وعمق الحياء وجميع الاخلاق والتربية ,انها انسانة مذهلة متفوقة ,محبة للأخرين وغيرهم ,تحب ان تأخذ قرار قبل الاجابة *(رياضية)تحب ان تجلس مع نفسها لتفكر ,((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((مش ضروري انه يعجبكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ليش مابينحط اسم(حلا )شو اجنبي تركي شو اسباني انا اسمي مش عربي طيب اخترعيلك احكي بينك وبين حالك خليني اجبر بخاطرها:
> وانا بحكيلك تفسير اسم حلا شو تفسيره:الذكاء والجمال وعمق الحياء وجميع الاخلاق والتربية ,انها انسانة مذهلة متفوقة ,محبة للأخرين وغيرهم ,تحب ان تأخذ قرار قبل الاجابة *(رياضية)تحب ان تجلس مع نفسها لتفكر ,((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((مش ضروري انه يعجبكم


 

*حلا ليش زعلانه؟ طيب هلا رح اضيف المعنى اللي انتي ضفتيه تكرم عينك بس لا تزعلي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
حلا
*فتاة لديها الذكاء والجمال وعمق الحياء وجميع الاخلاق والتربية , انها انسانة مذهلة متفوقة , محبة للأخرين وغيرهم , تحب ان تأخذ قرار قبل الاجابة *(رياضية)تحب ان تجلس مع نفسها لتفكر*



*  
  
  
 
*[/align]

----------

